# Where to find Empty Buckets?



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Where are some places that carry empty buckets suitable for food (honey)? I'm looking for any sizes from 1 gallon, up to 5 gallon. Paint stores might carry empty buckets but are those acceptable for food? 

I don't like to order containers since shpping is usually too high so I try to find local places to pick them up from.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Go to any large bakery operation. They get frosting
and other food stuffs in various size buckets. All
food grade. ie Walmart super stores, etc.

Also most grocery stores have deli departments that
have various sizes of buckets.

Many will give them away, some charge a bit.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There is a guy near me, well actually about 80 miles away, who sells new buckets for $4.00 each. He gathers and cleans used buckets for resale too. But doesn't sell them to me. Perhaps there is someone like him in VA. Look in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Used buckets carry the smell of their contents.
Ernie


----------



## David0504 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Free Buckets*

A friend of mine works for Dunkin Donuts. DD gets icing and filling in plastic buckets of various sizes. The buckets are discarded, not reused. Every day many buckets are thrown out. My friend gave my 5 5-gallon, 5 3-gallon and 5 1-gallon buckets, all with lids. He said there are lots more buckets available. The buckets are great for taking sugar syrup out to the hives and extracting honey into.

David


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Free Buckets*

The Wal-Mart buckets are fine.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I vote for the bakery buckets as well. Now I have more than I know what to do with, so I just fill them with honey.

They smell like vanilla icing at first, but now they all just smell like honey.

And you can get the covers too, and if you have some extras you can make a pretty sweet DIY honey filter system as well (it involves drilling holes in the bucket and ruining the covers).

Rick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Donut shops are good.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I have gotten them from Sam's, Walmart, and any store with a bakery that do not recycle. I only ask them for the empty frosting buckets and tell them that I will clean them myself before we set a pick-up date. I seem get more than I ask for. I get some four but mainly five gallon sizes. I use the smaller ones for smoker fuel and what not. They work great.


----------

